# Door Bell Haunted!!!



## stgal (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay here it goes. This door bell is driving us crazy! My husband is working on this house. The house has 3 door bells, one at rear, back and basement doors. The problem she is having is it will start ringing by itself about 830m everynight. At first it was the upstairs ringing by itself. Well I disconnected all the wires from that one chime. She called me tonight and said now the basement bell is ringing by itself. I am out of ideas of what can be happening! It is not wireless and has no batteries. Completely hard wired!



Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bad button somewhere.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Screw through a wire, most likely at a button.


----------



## stgal (Sep 3, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Bad button somewhere.


Good idea! Thank you sparky for replying! 

We have replace all buttons! It also chimes like the different doors are chimming. And sometimes she said its like nothing she has ever heard!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pull the buttons, transformer and bimbams off and meg out the wires.


----------



## stgal (Sep 3, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Pull the buttons, transformer and bimbams off and meg out the wires.


 
K we will try that tomorrow!:thumbsup: Let ya know what happens! Fingers crossed!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

stgal said:


> K we will try that tomorrow!:thumbsup: Let ya know what happens! Fingers crossed!











Okalee dokalee!​


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Pull the buttons, transformer and bimbams off and meg out the wires.


Bimbams??? Is that what chimes are called in Cornpatch?:laughing:


----------



## stgal (Sep 3, 2008)

Split Bolt said:


> Bimbams??? Is that what chimes are called in Cornpatch?:laughing:


LMAO...we thought the same thing. We are from the south. I said babe WTH is bimbams??? My husband figured it out! Go figure. Just jk! Thank you all for your replies!:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Split Bolt said:


> Bimbams??? Is that what chimes are called in Cornpatch?:laughing:


That's what the industry call them.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You might double check if all the doorbells are the same voltage.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

call the ghostbusters


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Squirrel.

My doorbell on the side door would randomly ring from time to time, and when I got to the door, nobody was there. :blink:

ONE day, I happened to be in the room adjacent to the side door, and heard a squirrel scurrying about outside -- seems he had climbed up the side of the door, on by clawing on the trim, and just happened to press the doorbell button on his way thru !!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Cat


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Cat



That Dog will rip you to shreds :thumbup::laughing::lol::lol::lol: Don't mess with him


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's what the industry call them.


That is the first time I have heard that industry term. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Pull the buttons, transformer and bimbams off and meg out the wires.





Split Bolt said:


> Bimbams??? Is that what chimes are called in Cornpatch?:laughing:





stgal said:


> LMAO...we thought the same thing. We are from the south. I said babe WTH is bimbams??? My husband figured it out! Go figure. Just jk! Thank you all for your replies!:thumbsup::laughing:





480sparky said:


> That's what the industry call them.



What industry is that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> What industry is that?


The Chinese garbage collection industry, silly!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

8:30 ? Someone die in the home at that time? Disconnect the transformer, if it still chimes, call a priest.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there a troll icon yet 480????


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Husband? She?


----------



## electagb (Jan 7, 2010)

I encountered the same problem once with a customer's door chime. I traced it to the lighted push button at the front door. The small light is shunted across the push button terminals that allowed a small amount of current to pass thru to the electronic chime causing it to activate. If a older style chime (coil/plunger type) was installed this would not have occurred.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Edrick said:


> Husband? She?


 
Five days after Halloween and some of you guys are buying this chit. Are you kidding me? I don't want a face to palm button, I want a "hall off and crack you upside the head" button.


Jeezhus Krighst. Wouldn't you have just blamed this on PeedahD a few months ago?????


----------

